# Wood And Antler Combo!



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

hello all
today I present to you a fork I made about two days ago.

the slingshot is made out of deer antler (not sure what kind if anyone know please tell me) and yew wood and gave the yew a wipe of linseed oil to enchant the beauty and then finished the hole thing in a few coats of poly that I applied with my fingers this is a very messy way but the out come it great! it has a 5mm steel rod through and is glued in place!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

mckee said:


> hello all
> today I present to you a fork I made about two days ago.
> 
> the slingshot is made out of deer antler (not sure what kind if anyone know please tell me) and yew wood and gave the yew a wipe of linseed oil to enchant the beauty and then finished the hole thing in a few coats of poly that I applied with my fingers this is a very messy way but the out come it great! it has a 5mm steel rod through and is glued in place!
> ...


that is pretty, love the tail at the bottom, your joints are so nice, i cant imagine how tough it must be working antler and making it look that nice


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

That is really a great combination of materials!
Great work, mckee!

Respect and
Best regards
Torsten


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

that is an incredible slingshot, i am jealous


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

newconvert said:


> hello all
> today I present to you a fork I made about two days ago.
> 
> the slingshot is made out of deer antler (not sure what kind if anyone know please tell me) and yew wood and gave the yew a wipe of linseed oil to enchant the beauty and then finished the hole thing in a few coats of poly that I applied with my fingers this is a very messy way but the out come it great! it has a 5mm steel rod through and is glued in place!
> ...


that is pretty, love the tail at the bottom, your joints are so nice, i cant imagine how tough it must be working antler and making it look that nice
[/quote]
making the wood and the antler lay flat on each org was the hardest part, I , it was a pain in the ass to say the least aha it was a pain in the ass to say the least aha


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

that is where the craftsmanship comes into play, and that is why your slings always get great reviews! i knew it would not be easy i look at it say how?


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Very nice indeed, great job on it!


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

absolutely stunning!!

very very well done that is a work of art


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

That's a real beauty Mc.Kee! Great job indeed. Bravo!


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

Looks like stag antler to me .nice work


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

mckee said:


> hello all
> today I present to you a fork I made about two days ago.
> 
> the slingshot is made out of deer antler (not sure what kind if anyone know please tell me) and yew wood and gave the yew a wipe of linseed oil to enchant the beauty and then finished the hole thing in a few coats of poly that I applied with my fingers this is a very messy way but the out come it great! it has a 5mm steel rod through and is glued in place!
> ...


 Nice job Adam, It looks great! Keep up the good work.....Jim


----------



## BIG PAPA (Nov 15, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful........


----------



## Karok01 (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow! Nice one man! Seamless joinery at the handle.


----------



## AKLEIN (Jan 28, 2012)

Piece of art, the antler could be red stag, but to be sure i had to see the whole antler

Great work

Arne


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Love the slingshot, beautiful work! I never used antler before but my dad has!


----------



## inkspot (Dec 27, 2011)

Nice really nice beautiful workmanship


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Great work Mckee! Yew is one of my favourite woods, I'm not a fan of working with antler the smell really gets to me when sanding it, it looks great though


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Excelente mi amigo McKee!

Good Job!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Master transmits power, security, beauty.
Exquisite work.

cheers ... Alf


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

thanks for all the positive feedback everyone!


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Master mckee,

You really have improved making your slingshots. Now, this is a very nice combination of materials to make a catty of your own. Saludos







.


----------

